# Let's see some chainsaw pics



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

All these new saws around here made me think we need a dedicated thread to show them off.  So post some pics!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are my 'keepers'


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

And the obligatory Husky (394xp)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

If she will not cut it, cut the lights and head for the howse!


----------



## tekguy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Thistle (Apr 17, 2013)

Pic 1 Echo 280E top handle arborist saw 12" bar,Poulan Super 380 20" bar,Husky 288XPW 28" bar
Pic 2 & 3 Husky 327p5X Pole Saw 12" bar
Pic 4 Poulan Super 380 20" bar
Pic 5 Husky 2100CD 24" bar,Husky 288XPW 28" bar
Pic 6 Husky 2100CD
Pic 7 Husky 288XPW 42" bar


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2013)

My limbing saw:


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2013)

Jags said:


> My limbing saw:
> View attachment 99891


 
That's not how I remembered it...I thought it had one of these on there:


----------



## Coal Reaper (Apr 17, 2013)

boom


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's the badger (ugly but mean):


----------



## jlightning (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh......I like this thread a lot. I'm so in love with my new saw, I'm going to post the pic again - even if the thread is still going! The others as well - but the Echo just left today...... Cheers!


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 17, 2013)

My current line up


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 17, 2013)

A pic with most of them, and then a pic of the new to me Husq 575xp, then 2 pics of the 3 of a kind!! 3 - 036's  love"em. Last is of the MS-192 (and an 036) out on loan (my buddies father has it, until I am done cutting on his property) and my Favorite. The 460 in its infamy.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't have pics of all saws here is some, the 61 and new 445


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 17, 2013)

.Old Yaller and the lil Husky.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 17, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> A pic with most of them, and then a pic of the new to me Husq 575xp, then 2 pics of the 3 of a kind!! 3 - 036's  love"em. Last is of the MS-192 (and an 036) out on loan (my buddies father has it, until I am done cutting on his property) and my Favorite. The 460 in its infamy.
> 
> View attachment 99935
> View attachment 99936
> ...


 
Speechless! Cheers!


----------



## bioman (Apr 17, 2013)

Big dolmar - Little dolmar
7900 32 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 99950
View attachment 99950


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 17, 2013)

Good to see some Dolmars! Would love a 7900. Cheers!


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 17, 2013)

The Husky & the Homelite cleaning up after Sandy...




(Click on images for larger view)​KaptJaq


----------



## Old Painless (Apr 18, 2013)

*Solo 681 with a 24" bar*

*

*


----------



## fossil (Apr 18, 2013)

Whoa! An Amana...nice!


----------



## Jags (Apr 18, 2013)

Props on the kitchen counter top pic.


----------



## lukem (Apr 18, 2013)

Do anyone else think it's weird that there's only one picture of chainsaws in the kitchen?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2013)

lukem said:


> Do anyone else think it's weird that there's only one picture of chainsaws in the kitchen?


 

Southbound has some with parts in the dishwasher!  Talk about telling on yourself!


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 18, 2013)

33cc's of pure kickass


----------



## nate379 (Apr 18, 2013)

Never figured that would make a good parts washer. Dishwasher soap is hard on metal parts, especially aluminum.

I have a 30 gal solvent tank in the garage. Works well.



smokinj said:


> Southbound has some with parts in the dishwasher!  Talk about telling on yourself!


 
As far as saws, just have a 460 now.  Picture one with an 18" bar, nothing out of the ordinary.  Did put a Aussie muffler on it and a 8 tooth sprocket.  Cuts wood pretty darn good.

Might end up with a larger saw by the end of this year and keep the 460 for limbing.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 18, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> 33cc's of pure kickass


 
LOL!! Cheers!


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 18, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> 33cc's of pure kickass


 
I've had my Homelite ranger 33 since 1999 and have never had a problem with it.  For general cleanup and limbing it is the saw I grab.  Light, easy starting, and forgiving.  Just ignore any comments these Stihl fanatics make... Oh wait, you are a stihl fanatic.  (I did take the nose guard off.)

KaptJaq


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 18, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> I've had my Homelite ranger 33 since 1999 and have never had a problem with it. For general cleanup and limbing it is the saw I grab. Light, easy starting, and forgiving. Just ignore any comments these Stihl fanatics make... Oh wait, you are a stihl fanatic. (I did take the nose guard off.)
> 
> KaptJaq


This one has barely been used. Starts right up but something is wrong with the chain brake. It's not melted but just doesn't release. I can pull the guard back and the chain will spin. But as soon as I let go it locks back up.

I have three homelites (33cc, 38, and a rare 45cc with 20" bar) that came to me with the same problem. One day I'll fix them.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


>



I like the creative rack.  I've hung saws from the ceiling from the top handle before, but never the rear handle.  What are the cons (if any) of doing so?  Looks like a good way to store a lot of saws in a little space.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 18, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> I've had my Homelite ranger 33 since 1999 and have never had a problem with it. For general cleanup and limbing it is the saw I grab. Light, easy starting, and forgiving. Just ignore any comments these Stihl fanatics make... Oh wait, you are a stihl fanatic. (I did take the nose guard off.)
> 
> KaptJaq


 
Wasn't poking fun at your saw KaptJaq - just laughing at a funny comment - hope it didn't come across that way - sorry if it did. I have not problem with any saws that get the job done! Cheers!


----------



## kingquad (Apr 18, 2013)

Dynamic duo


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice looking 365 kingquad! Cheers!


----------



## kingquad (Apr 18, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Nice looking 365 kingquad! Cheers!


Thanks.  By the end of the summer, the only thing about it that will be a 365 is the sticker and SN plate.  I think it's going to see Mastermind.


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 18, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Wasn't poking fun at your saw KaptJaq - just laughing at a funny comment - hope it didn't come across that way - sorry if it did. I have not problem with any saws that get the job done! Cheers!


 
No offense was taken, just going with the flow. I actually replied to Mikefrommaine's post.  Didn't even notice he had a Husky in his signature.  Doesn't it get lonely with all those Stilhs?

Was a city boy transplanted to the woods when I bought the Homelite. First chainsaw I touched and it did the jobs I needed it to without maiming me. I've never been one for overkill so it still comes out on a regular basis.

KaptJaq


----------



## kingquad (Apr 18, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> No offense was taken, just going with the flow. Was a city boy transplanted to the woods when I bought the Homelite. First chainsaw I touched and it did the jobs I needed it to without maiming me. *I've never been one for overkill* so it still comes out on a regular basis.
> 
> KaptJaq


No fun in that


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> I've never been one for overkill so it still comes out on a regular basis.


 
Has Scotty heard about this?!?


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 19, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> 33cc's of pure kickass


 
With the bar tip guard on it still! Nice....


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 19, 2013)

kingquad said:


> Thanks. By the end of the summer, the only thing about it that will be a 365 is the sticker and SN plate. I think it's going to see Mastermind.


 
I think a trip to Tennessee for the 365 is a great idea......but then again, I'm biased


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 19, 2013)

I only have one


----------



## Ashful (Apr 19, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> I only have one


 
I guess you don't do much limbing.

<-- has six: 3 good users (in sig), one pole saw, 1 for sale, 1 to loan out to friends and family


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


>


 


Awesome right down to the pbr and hope thats bourbon!


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Apr 19, 2013)

Jim Beam Black, PBR, Havatampas with Rock and Roll make for a great evening in the shop.

The old stuff is interesting, many ideas on how to make a chainsaw.


----------



## mikey517 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 20, 2013)

For now I have the two!




That's a 142 and 350 !


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> For now I have the two!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

If its doing the job then thats enough........I can do it with one but two is just sweeet!


----------



## gmule (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is my Dolmer 5105 rebadged with a goofy Maruyama name tag on it.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Husky's working! I know I just posted but I did get to go play!!






I don't know but they look better @ work as appose to the kitchen counter!!
Wouldn't you know it I hit some hidden jewel,Last cut! *&%$ It's going to take a while to fix the chain!


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't have a pic of the 346xp, but here is the 576xp and its' predecessor, the 359 (now in Long Island somewhere)


----------



## Ashful (Apr 21, 2013)

Husqvarna T435, Stihl 036 Pro, Stihl 064 AV, Echo 510 EVL:




Closer look at Stihl 064 with 28" Tsamura Total sprocket tip bar and Stihl RSC-3 chain:




Closer look at Stihl 036 Pro with 20" Windsor Speed Tip bar and Stihl RSC chain:




Closer look at Husq T435 with PMC chain:


----------



## bogydave (Apr 21, 2013)

1976 Craftsman 14" 2.1 PS
 running a 63PMC3-52


----------



## Ashful (Apr 22, 2013)

bogydave said:


> 1976 Craftsman 14" 2.1 PS
> running a 63PMC3-52
> View attachment 100288



I keep a similar vintage Craftsman to loan out when people ask me to borrow a chainsaw.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 22, 2013)

Joful said:


> I keep a similar vintage Craftsman to loan out when people ask me to borrow a chainsaw.


 
I'm also getting to the point where I might buy a crap used saw, fix up, and keep for a loaner. I'm all for letting folks borrow my saws, but I've realized that since they don't cut much, the chain comes back in real bad shape and who knows what they are cutting. Had a friend ask to borrow a saw next week to cut up some logs - I looked - they are completely rotten punk logs on a hillside - with, I'm sure, lots of dirt buried in them from the run-off. No need to subject my good saws to that. Cheers!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 22, 2013)

When I loan out a saw,
I go with it 
I've seen & heard a few thing that make me cringe.
"Oh, you have to add oil ?. " (have heard both "to the saw or to mix the gas")
"I thought both tanks took gas."
"What is mixed gas? "
"Not a very good saw, after I hit something shiny , it took 2 tanks of gas to cut up one log"
"Your chain sure gets loose & comes off allot"

So after a nephew lost some parts off my Husqy 61, if the saws goes cutting, so do I.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 22, 2013)

bogydave said:


> When I loan out a saw,
> I go with it
> I've seen & heard a few thing that make me cringe.
> "Oh, you have to add oil ?. " (have heard both "to the saw or to mix the gas")
> ...


 
There you go Dave - too true. I lent my 025 (gone now) to a buddy for a little bit of cutting - brand new chain - came back with rounded teeth - barely able to file back into shape about about an hour of work - PITA! Cheers!


----------



## ironworker (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are mine


----------



## Thistle (Apr 22, 2013)

bogydave said:


> When I loan out a saw,
> I go with it
> I've seen & heard a few thing that make me cringe.
> "Oh, you have to add oil ?. " (have heard both "to the saw or to mix the gas")
> ...


 
Same reason I never loan out a saw,or any other tools now either.If I have time,I'll take them along to the person's property,do the work & bring them home.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 22, 2013)

ironworker said:


> Here are mine


 

Love that White Oak!


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 22, 2013)

Keeping those saws in sweet shape ironworker - looking real good! Cheers!


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 22, 2013)

You using carnuba wax on them?  Want to borrow my saws for a few days?  Betting you return borrowed items in better shape than they came to you.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2013)

ironworker said:


> Here are mine


 
I don't think he's ever used them.  The user is sitting on the ground, out of site.  I don't even see the obligatory grime around the bar oil filler!


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant Joful.  Never thought of that one!


----------



## ironworker (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny, they were all just freshly cleaned and I try and clean them after every use, the 550 was new, and that is mostly hickory and red oak. The 445 was bought in 2008.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are gonna be some sweet smelling fires.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 23, 2013)

ironworker said:


> Here are mine


That is some nice shavings as appose to saw dust!
What chain are you running?


----------



## Jags (Apr 23, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> That is some nice shavings as appose to saw dust!
> What chain are you running?


 
That comes from noodling a round.  Those aren't cross cut chips.


----------



## ironworker (Apr 23, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> That is some nice shavings as appose to saw dust!
> What chain are you running?





Sean McGillicuddy said:


> That is some nice shavings as appose to saw dust!
> What chain are you running?


It's called noodling, comes from ripping logs or rounds length wise.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 23, 2013)

ironworker said:


> It's called noodling, comes from ripping logs or rounds length wise.


So the word for today is NOODLING


----------



## Jags (Apr 23, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> So the word for today is NOODLING


 
Yes, Noodling.
The act of hand fishing for flathead catfish located in underwater hiding spots. (confused yet?)


----------



## JrCRXHF (Apr 23, 2013)

Echo 400CS
Huskey 272XP


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2013)

JrCRXHF said:


> Echo 400CS
> Huskey 272XP


 
I'm a firm believer that my tractors should be green, and my saws should be Stihl... but that is one sweet picture!


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 23, 2013)

My gear. Saws are a 51 and 562xp


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice set scooby! Cheers!


----------



## HDRock (May 5, 2013)

OK here is the line up,
Ya !  just threw it in the craftsman batt. power one, It is quiet ,but a wast of money


----------



## Danno77 (May 5, 2013)

Some of y'all have a heck of a lot of saws. Great thread.


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 23, 2013)

My latest attempt to find a husky worth keeping


----------



## MasterMech (May 23, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> My latest attempt to find a husky worth keeping


 

Uhhhhh.... That one seems to be missing a few parts yet.....


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 23, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Uhhhhh.... That one seems to be missing a few parts yet.....


Unfortunately those orange saws just don't last. This one is gonna need a little work.


----------



## Ashful (May 23, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Uhhhhh.... That one seems to be missing a few parts yet.....


 


mikefrommaine said:


> Stihl ms200, 024, 026, ms361, ms660
> Husky 55r, 61, 61r, 268xp, ne346xp, 372xp, 372xpg, 385xp, 394xp
> That's right I've sold every Husky I've ever owned


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 23, 2013)

I can't put it in my signature until it runs -- isn't their a rule about that?


----------



## Danno77 (May 23, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I can't put it in my signature until it runs -- isn't their a rule about that?


I put it there if I intend to make it run. I just note it as a project! lol. I think I have a few more project saws to add, though, so I might stop doing that when the list gets too long.


----------



## Ashful (May 23, 2013)

I don't put any saw in my sig unless it's one I'm using pretty much daily. When I bought the 036 pro, the 510 EVL came out of the sig line, even though I still have both.


----------



## Danno77 (May 23, 2013)

That's like only letting your kids be on your Christmas card if they were good this year.


----------



## Ashful (May 23, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> That's like only letting your kids be on your Christmas card if they were good this year.


 
That's actually a good idea!


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 30, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Uhhhhh.... That one seems to be missing a few parts yet.....


Found them.


----------

